# جديد:: برنامج Hysys 3.2 نسخة للحرق، مع كيفية التثبيت بالصور . .



## الكيميائي النابلسي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جديد:: برنامج HYSYS 3.2 نسخة للحرق، مع كيفية التثبيت بالصور وكتب مفيدة . . 

روابط دائمة بإذن الله، سريعة للتحميل، لا يوجد وقت انتظار.. الحجم الأصلي 236 ميجا .. 

مقسم الملف لعشرة ملفات . . 

بعد تحميل الملفات قم بتجميعها ومن ثم احرقها على سي دي . . 

كلمة السر: islamicstudents

1
http://mihd.net/xcvuq4
2
http://mihd.net/i6hqmn
3
http://mihd.net/cvyefa
4
http://mihd.net/pu3mt0
5
http://mihd.net/0zb8pd
6
http://mihd.net/3p8n2u
7
http://mihd.net/sga6fy
8
http://mihd.net/58qox0
9
http://mihd.net/l7xqpi
10
http://mihd.net/ehd3t7


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## Engr.Naseer (18 أكتوبر 2007)

many thanks


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء اعادة تحميل القسم العاشر 
لانه لا يعمل عند فك الضغط 
مع التقدير


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شبيه انشتاين قال:


> الرجاء اعادة تحميل القسم العاشر
> لانه لا يعمل عند فك الضغط
> مع التقدير



هل انت متاكد ؟

ايه المشكلة بالضبط ؟


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (19 أكتوبر 2007)

المشكلة كانت عند فك الضغط بعد تحميل كامل البرنامج يتوقف عند الجزء العاشر 
ولكن استطعت حل هذه المشكلة بالنسبة الي 
ولكني لا اعرف السبب الرئيسي لهذا العطل 
وهل سوف يواجه الاخرين نفس المشكلة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقبل احترامي وشكري لك على سرعة الاجابة 
ومشكور على البرنامج


----------



## electrozone (19 أكتوبر 2007)

I have problems with the password, please can you tell me the correct password? thanks


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

Dear electrozone 

The unRAR password is: islamicstudents

try again !!


----------



## lcaptainl (21 أكتوبر 2007)

assalamu alykom every1 hope everything's going well the way you want all and i would like to ask about the HYSYS 3.2 i already downloaded the program from the 10 parts but i couldn't collect them all in 1 file that it was requesting the passward which brother mentioned as islamicstudents and everytime i type this passward i got a message says that the passward is wrong and unexpected end from WinRAR , please help me to to solve the problem and get te program and many thnax for every1 sharing in this great site, fe aman allah !


----------



## كيميا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك أخي الكيميائي النابلسي 
ولكن
لا أستطيع تحميل البرنامج


----------



## samihsoud (6 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي 
بعد التحميل لاأستطيع فك الضغط دوما يقول لي الباسورد غير صحيح
وشكرا"


----------



## engamr (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## engamr (15 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك ولكن يا أخى العزيز الباسورد خطأ,أرجو منك ان تعيد تحميله دون باسورد
فى حفظ الله


----------



## الفنك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## بو يعقوب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

و هناك طريقة اخرى بدل حرق الملفات في سي دي باستعمال النيرو .. و هي استخدام برنامج daemon tools الذي يقوم بانشاء قرص وهمي في الجهاز و يشغل الملفات ذات الامتداد nrg

و شكرا لك مرة اخرى اخي النابلسي


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (26 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجاء الافاده بالباسورد الصحيحه؟
ومشكور علي المجهود الرائع
ولكن ينقصه الباسورد؟


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## ramzi etaher (14 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمو الامير (17 مايو 2008)

كل ما ابدأ في تسطيب البرنامج تظهر الرسالة هذي

Unable to install Instalshield scripting runtime

برجاء المساعدة

وشكرا جزيلا للكيميائي النابلسي على البرنامج


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (17 مايو 2008)

سمو الامير قال:


> كل ما ابدأ في تسطيب البرنامج تظهر الرسالة هذي
> 
> Unable to install Instalshield scripting runtime
> 
> ...



هذه المشكلة انه لا يبدأ في عملية التثبيت بسبب وجود مشكلة في كمبيوترك .. وللأسف لا أعرف ما هي ..

دعواتك


----------



## abdelkarim30 (19 مايو 2008)

على الاخوة الاعضاء نسخ و لصق كلمة المرور من الصفحة الى برنامج الضغط win rar و ان شاء الله لا ممشكلة أمر اخر بالنسبة للاجزاء عند فك الضغط قد يتوجب عليك توجيه برنامج الضغط الى مكان الجزء المطلوب و السلام عليكم كما ارجوا من اخينا النابولسي مساعدتنا بشرح البرنامج بالعربية


----------



## amr orabi (18 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## amr orabi (18 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (9 مايو 2013)

اخي لم استطع تحميل البرنامج الرجاء روابط اخرى


----------



## محمد الواسطي (10 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا استطيع تحميل البرنامج
ارجو توضيح اكثر


----------

